# (Todd Seimers) Hunting loses license for 16 years



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Hunting loses license for 16 years*

The Associated Press - Thursday, July 31, 2008

BOWBELLS, N.D.

A judge has taken away a man's hunting, trapping and fishing privileges for 16 years, saying he is a "multiple offender" who has "clearly shown no inclination" to change his behavior.

Judge Richard Hagar ruled in the case of Todd Siemers of Bowbells, who was charged with eight counts of guiding or outfitting without a license. His hunting privileges are suspended for two years on each count.

Siemers is awaiting a jury trial on other charges of guiding or outfitting without a license and driving while his license was revoked.

___


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

A little jail time would have been more appropriate, I doubt this will stop him.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

All he did was guide without a license; did he poach anything or do anything else?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

do a search on his name he has done lots over long periods of time. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

G/O,

I heartily agree. Jail time for a multiple offender is appropriate. Keeping someone like this from buying a license doesn't stop them from shooting animals.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You guys are tough on him, he lost his dog for petes sake!! :-?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Kick him while he is down.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ok so he doest have a license to start with so just take it away what good will that do if he wasnt buying one in the first place


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I think maybe a strongly worded letter would do this guy some good.... :-?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Guide loses his hunting rights

Aug 01, 2008 - 04:06:20 CDT
BOWBELLS (AP) - A judge has taken away a man's hunting, trapping and fishing privileges for 16 years in what wildlife officials are calling the longest suspension in a state hunting case.

Todd Siemers, 33, of Bowbells, was charged with eight counts of guiding or outfitting without a license. The Burke County charges come on top of violations in North Dakota and Nebraska.

Judge Richard Hagar suspended Siemers' hunting privileges for two years on each count, saying Siemers has "clearly shown no inclination" to change his behavior.

Siemers did not return a message from The Associated Press seeking comment Thursday.

Jim Burud, a district game warden, said Hagar sent a clear message.

"Sixteen years is a substantial period," Burud said Thursday. "He got that because he's a multiple offender, in North Dakota and Nebraska, in state court and federal court."

Siemers was sentenced in federal court in May 2007 to two years probation after pleading guilty to wildlife violations. Authorities said he admitted having birds without proper tags and illegally transporting ducks knowing hunters were over their possession limits.

Burud said Siemers was arrested in October 2005, after undercover agents booked hunts with his guide service. He was charged in Nebraska that year with illegal possession of game birds stemming from a goose hunt, after more than 300 rotting birds were found in pickups, trailers and a storage unit. He was ordered to pay about $5,000 in fines and damages.

Bruce Burkett,a commercial enforcement supervisor for the state Game and Fish Department, said prosecutors asked for the maximum sentence of three years suspension per count, which would have been 33 years.

"We certainly have asked for maximum sentences before, but not in a case with this many counts," Burkett said.

Siemers is awaiting a jury trial on other charges of guiding or outfitting without a license and driving while his license was revoked.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

People like this just don't learn he will continue to do this and it will be hard to stop him if he is smart about it. :-?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

4CurlRedleg said:


> You guys are tough on him, he lost his dog for petes sake!! :-?


 :lol: I forgot all about that one...

I think he got fined and charged with something over that deal as well.

The guys a dirt bag..plain and simple.

Kudos to Burud and the G&F!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://www.grandforksherald.com/ap/inde ... =D92F0UC03



> The North Dakota Highway Patrol says a trooper suffered minor injuries in a fight with a suspect in Bismarck.....
> 
> ........The suspect was identified as 33-year-old Todd Siemers of Bismarck. He was arrested on several charges, including drunken driving and assault.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

WTF!??!!

This guy will never learn..I hope he spend some serious time in jail over this one.
He's a first class loser...anyone care to stand up for him now??


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I hope they put him away for a long time, what a piece of crap


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I feel bad for Toddy, there must be some support group in the guide/outfitter community that can help this jobless, dogless spiraling downward drunken brawling fallen guide superstar. :wink:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

should have a Felony charge on this boy now...

after a conviction & he has a gun...that could open a whole new problem if the Feds get involved..


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Did this guide service have a name or did he just work under his name?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Northern Waterfowl out of Bowbells.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They showed a picture of him on the news tonight. He looked like REALLY beat up (bloody face, black eye, etc.)


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Arrest made for assaulting trooper*

Aug 12, 2008 - 04:06:16 CDT
By JENNYMICHAEL 
Bismarck Tribune
A Bismarck man faces a felony charge for allegedly assaulting a North Dakota Highway Patrol trooper.

Todd Siemers, 33, was charged Monday with Class C felony assault on a peace officer, Class A misdemeanor driving under suspension, Class B misdemeanor driving under the influence and Class B misdemeanor fleeing a peace officer.

South Central District Judge Robert Wefald set bond for Siemers at $10,000 cash or surety. He also ordered Siemers to participate in the 24/7 Sobriety Program, in which defendants accused of a second or subsequent DUI must undergo breathalyzer tests twice a day to ensure they aren't using alcohol.

According to a release from the patrol, Siemers was stopped for a traffic violation on Bismarck Expressway Saturday. He fled on foot and was pursued by a trooper, the release said. It said a physical confrontation ensued, and the trooper was able to gain control of Siemers after using his Taser.

Burleigh County Assistant State's Attorney Cynthia Feland said the trooper said Siemers hit him several times and swung at him several more.

"These were not accidental strikes,"she said.

She said Siemers is on federal probation for multiple hunting violations and has pending charges in Burke and Ward counties.

She recommended a $30,000 cash bond.

Justin Vinje, Siemers' defense attorney, recommended a $3,000 cash or surety bond and conditions to ensure that Siemers does not drink.

Siemers and the trooper were treated and released from the hospital, the patrol release said.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

link to photos??


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:nelson from simpsons: HA HA! :Nelson from Simpsons:


----------

